# help needed about Transcript



## ncmpr (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for canada PR express entry.

I got to know that certificate attestation or transcripts is to be submitted to WES for verification

PFB my educational qualification


MCA ---- > Bharathiar university --> Coimbatore - TamilNadu
BSc Comp Science --> Bharathiar university --> Coimbatore - TamilNadu



my issues


1, I have lost all individual semester wise marksheet of BSc 
2, But I have the consolidated marksheet (which has semester, month and year mentioned against each subject)
3, I have the BSc Certificate with me

Note

I have all the semester and consolidated marksheet and Certificate of MCA with Me



Doubts

1, Is the transcript for consolidated marksheet of MCA and BSc is enough for WES evaluation of canda PR

2, Or Do I need to take the transcript for all the semester marksheet + Consolidated marksheet + Certificate

or which all the certificates transript is needed 

3, anybody know how much time it will take to get the transcript from Bharathiar university coimbatore , is there any fasttrack option to get this , what is the fees


4, What are the things I need to carry with me for the application of certificate,

Thanks


----------



## gpa (Jan 9, 2015)

1, Is the transcript for consolidated marksheet of MCA and BSc is enough for WES evaluation of canda PR - Yes. Transcript OR individual marksheets are required. If you have transcript, that is good enough. For transcript, you will have to arrange to make sure university sends it directly to WES. Check the website for more details under "Required documents" section.

2, Or Do I need to take the transcript for all the semester marksheet + Consolidated marksheet + Certificate
Certificates you have to send yourself. Transcript needs to be sent by university directly to WES.

or which all the certificates transript is needed 
Only degree certificate (by you) and transcript (by university in a sealed envelop). No other certificate. You will get a mail once you register in WES website.

3, anybody know how much time it will take to get the transcript from Bharathiar university coimbatore , is there any fasttrack option to get this , what is the fees

Depends on your university. Some university dont have any system in place for this and one has to run many rounds to get it done. For some other university, it is automated and the application is accepted even from internet.

4, What are the things I need to carry with me for the application of certificate,

Ideally nothing. University only needs your Roll number to issue the same. But sometimes they ask you to get a forwarding letter from your college and sometimes WES form (again you can get it from WES website under Required documents section) is enough. You need to get in touch with your university and provide them what they need. They generally charge some money to provide this service.


----------



## ncmpr (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you very much gpa for the quick response

few more clarificarication, sorry to bother you If I am repeating

1, transcript is for each marksheet or this is based on my Bsc or MCA certificate?
please tell what basis the transcript is given

2, Because I dont have my semester marksheet of Bsc as I mentioned above, is this affect 
any way in getting transcript


Thanks


----------



## gpa (Jan 9, 2015)

1, transcript is for each marksheet or this is based on my Bsc or MCA certificate?
please tell what basis the transcript is given

See...in general we get marksheet after every semester results are out. And some universities provide a cumulative marksheet (called as transcript). So, you can either choose to get all individual marksheets attested by Examination controller or you can ask them to send the transcript to WES directly. Either case it will work.

2, Because I dont have my semester marksheet of Bsc as I mentioned above, is this affect 
any way in getting transcript
No, it wont matter. As long as you have the final transcript, you are good to go.

Remember, you still need PASS certificate (OR provisional certificate if PASS certificate is not issued yet).


----------



## baski143 (Jan 15, 2015)

*I am also in same situation*

Hi,

I am also in same situation..I did my B.E in KCT coimbatore which is affiliated to Bharathiar University(2000-2004). I only have consolidated mark sheet and I lost my individual sem mark sheets.
I am also planning to apply for Canada PR and I am not sure whether they will ask for all Sem mark sheet in ECA..Please let me know what you are going to do..

My mail id :[email protected]
My mobile: 98844 50405


Regards
Vijay



ncmpr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for canada PR express entry.
> 
> ...


----------

